

Testing your startup idea – how do you measure? - gab008
http://intranets-talk.com/tech/testing-your-startup-idea

======
mskierkowski
Gabriel, here are some ideas for you how you measure your idea.

One approach is to list your assumptions (e.g. why does Evernote suck, why
would they rather use your app versus writing on paper, they are willing to
pay for it, etc). Find customers of your competitors (Evernote, paper-pencil),
and validate those assumptions (or reject).

Another method you could try would be to create a landing page on
<http://unbounce.com/> and start pimping that page and collect email
addresses. You can also buy some Google Ads for "Evernote sucks". Once you get
those email addresses don't get excited about build an app... that'll just be
your initial list of customers to interview.

~~~
gab008
Thanks a lot Maciej, these are a couple of good points there.

I could create my own landing page, but it will lack traffic and exposure. A
landing page on <http://unbounce.com> (or any other similar service) sounds
appealing as you can get some feedback as well.

Thanks!

